# GSM 175 visa processing status



## subas (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

I applied for GSM 175 visa on 12 Nov 2007 and i could not get my CO assigned yet. It has been 11 months till now. Is the case same for all 175 visa applicants at that time?

Will my case finallised within 15 months from the date of application? i.e. within 4 months remaining?

Kindly inform me why it happened.

Thanks
Subas


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Did you submit a paper-based application or an online one? 

According to the latest status, they are now processing paper-based applications submitted on or before Oct 15, 2007 and online applications submitted on or before Dec 6, 2007. 

So if you submitted a paper-based application, you can look forward to being assigned a case officer very soon. If you submitted online, you should contact DIAC and ask what's up.

There's no way for us here to say whether your application will be finalized within 15 months, it depends on so many things.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Subas, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Sim has answered your question for you and I just wanted to point out that most of us aren't experts in this field (there are a few agents on here who are) but most of us are just trying to help others through what we personally learnt in the process. 

Hope you get your CO assigned soon. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## MandM (Oct 8, 2008)

I have recently read that GSM 175 visas take on average at least a year to process, so i wouldn't start panicking just yet.....


----------

